# Tag info anvil 980



## TwelvedDESIGNS (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey all!! 

I am in the process of creating my tags for relabeling and as i thought it would be fairly easy to gain the tag information for an anvil 980 i have yet to be able to find it. I am looking for the care info, country of origin, etc. Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you all!!!


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

TwelvedDESIGNS said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> I am in the process of creating my tags for relabeling and as i thought it would be fairly easy to gain the tag information for an anvil 980 i have yet to be able to find it. I am looking for the care info, country of origin, etc. Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you all!!!


Anvil 980
Made in Bangladesh
100% cotton
Pre-shrunk
RN 38619
Machine wash warm with like colors
Only non-chlorine bleach when needed
Tumble Dry Medium
Do not iron if decorated
Dryclean; any solvent except trichloroethylene

NOTE: I believe there is at least one other country of origin they use, but the Bangladesh is all I can find in my stock right now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TwelvedDESIGNS (Mar 1, 2011)

That helps without a doubt!!! its the most information I have found yet.. thanks very much!!!!


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey TwelvedDesigns,

Just checked out our plates, and the other country of Origin we see with these is Nicaragua. Sorry I couldn't remember that the first time around.


----------



## TwelvedDESIGNS (Mar 1, 2011)

thank you very much.. I emailed the printer the tag with bengladesh hopefully they will be able to fix it if need be... btw how do you like the anvil 980? i think i finally narrowed it down to that shirt


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

TwelvedDESIGNS said:


> thank you very much.. I emailed the printer the tag with bengladesh hopefully they will be able to fix it if need be... btw how do you like the anvil 980? i think i finally narrowed it down to that shirt


We love the 980. Great cut, great hand, great weight, tear away labels...lots of positives. Anvil had a bit of a stigma from the past of not really making great stuff, but they have made some drastic improvements in recent years. We've been using them more and more, and customer response has been awesome. No BS, we have customers selling imprinted 980's for over $30/pop and doing well with it.

If you are putting in your own labels, nobody would ever guess that it's an anvil shirt.


----------



## TwelvedDESIGNS (Mar 1, 2011)

thank you very much its nice to hear such good feedback about it... i am brand new at this and really am just trying to start off on the right foot and get my brand a decent following...


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

One thing I don't like about the ring spun cotton like on the 980 is they always make it thin like 4.5 ounce. I don't like the thin shirts compared to the thicker ones. Also, if you screen print your label, you run the greater risk of it showing through the back on the thinner shirts.


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow! My google search for this Anvil T-Shirt brought me here... can anyone tell me what distributor offers these Anvil 980, 100% cotton, RN 38619 shirts? I had an odd one here from an embroidery business sell-out and a customer has fallen in love with this dark blue shirt.

Where can I find them? 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## ZeroEight (Jan 29, 2013)

TheBradley said:


> Anvil 980
> Made in Bangladesh
> 100% cotton
> Pre-shrunk
> ...


Hi TheBradley,

Just wanted to say thank you for sharing this info for I was also searching for this as well. I was wondering if you also have the tag info for Anvil 880 for the ladies tee?

Would really appreciate it.

Thanks Again!


----------

